# puntas sobresalientes de fierro de construcción



## Necklof

Manual de seguridad, E.E.P. 


Los objetos verticales puntiagudos, tales como fierro de contrucción, deberá tener sus extremos protegidos con un trozo de madera de 2x2”, o bies cubiertos con “ cocos” u otros dispositivos que cubran las puntas sobresalientes.


__

Mi intento: 

Vertical sharped objects, such as construction iron, must be extremely protected by a piece of wood 2x2”, or other devices to protect workers from sharp points.


----------



## vidaverde

The tips of sharp, pointed vertical objects such as construction irons (rebar) should be covered with a 2x2" piece of wood, protective caps, or other devices that protect workers from the sharp points.


----------



## Ciprianus

Llamado a la solaridad:¿existen las varillas/rebars de fierro/iron?.
Yo entiendo que nunca son de hierro, siempre son de acero/steel, pero escucho tanto decir que son de hierro/iron que me hacen dudar.


----------



## Cbes

Ciprianus said:


> Llamado a la solaridad:¿existen las varillas/rebars de fierro/iron?.
> Yo entiendo que nunca son de hierro, siempre son de acero/steel, pero escucho tanto decir que son de hierro/iron que me hacen dudar.


Son de acero, mirá acá


----------



## Rodal

El problema está en que la palabra fierro es genérica para cualquier metal, pero debiera ser acero.


----------



## Necklof

Rodal said:


> El problema está en que la palabra fierro es genérica para cualquier metal, pero debiera ser acero.


Entonces en inglés, mejor usar iron o steel?


----------



## Rodal

Necklof said:


> Entonces en inglés, mejor usar iron o steel?



If steel is used in construction then it should be steel.

From Wiki: Rebar (short for reinforcing bar), collectively known as reinforcing *steel* and reinforcement *steel*, is a *steel* bar or mesh of *steel* wires used as a tension device in reinforced concrete and reinforced masonry structures to strengthen and hold the concrete in tension.


----------



## vidaverde

Yo interpreté la palabra "fierros" con el significado de "metales", pues así se usa en México. Desconozco qué tipos de metales se pueden usar en la construcción. Me parece que "construction irons" es un término antiguo, lo he escuchado pero no sé que común sea hoy en día. Creo que se entiende como metales de construcción en general, así como la palabra "fierros". Sugerí la palabra "rebar" porque es lo que me imagino cuando se habla de metales puteagudos que sobresalen en una construcción no terminado, pero se refiere únicamente a la varilla de acero y no a cualquier metal. A ver qué opinan los foreros con experiencia en la construcción.


----------



## elcanarioinglés

Yo usaría (en este caso) ni steel, ni iron.  Diría simplemente metal bars.  Si estuviera preparando un pedido a la fábrica para una obra de construcción sería importantísimo no sólo distinguir el acero del hierro sino el acero exacto necesitado.  Aquí queremos dar una advertencia general de lo que se debe hacer para proteger a la gente.  No querríamos que taparan sólo los artículos de hierro y que dejaran los de acero al descubierto para herir al transeúnte.


----------



## Benzene

_I would use "redondo para hormigón  o varilla de acero para hormigón" = "reinforcing rod for concrete, iron rod for concrete". 

Bye,

Benzene_


----------



## Necklof

Benzene said:


> _I would use "redondo para hormigón  o varilla de acero para hormigón" = "reinforcing rod for concrete, iron rod for concrete".Bye,
> Benzene_


_
 
Metal BAR_


Rebar


I came to the workplace to verify these materials, therefore, I believe the most accurate term is_ rebar, _due the texture of the material.


----------

